# Motor DC 20A con Mosfet y Optoacoplador



## gyerardos (Dic 9, 2010)

Hola a todos otra vez, vengo con otra pregunta y espero que me den consejos, ya he buscado varias cosas en internet y aquí en el foro y corregí y me convencí de varios aspectos...

Les adjunto el esquemático, básicamente así es el circuito, entonces les voy a decir varios datos y ustedes me dicen cuales les parece bien y cuales mal, sale? gracias

1.La base del optoacoplador la puedo dejar volando, cierto? solo se activará por medio del LED interno
2.Tengo dudas a cerca de la resistencia R1, creo que es recomendable quitarla y mejor ponerle un fusible o un cable,  ustedes que piensan?
3.Cuando el led del optoacoplador encienda, los 12V de la fuente irán directamente a la compuerta de Q1?? haciendo que circule corriente por el motor?? es eso suficiente para hacerlo funcionar? El PWM es de 0-5V con corriente suficiente para encender ese LED
4.Para que sirve el Zener que tiene Q1 internamente??
5.Ya no es necesario ponerle un diodo en paralelo a Q1 para evitar rebotes de corriente debido al zener interno??
6.He leído en los datasheet que los transistores trabajan a 25º diferente que a 100º, eso es obvio pero mi pregunta es... esa temperatura se refiere a la temperatura ambiente cierto?? porque dice: 25ºC-->30A, 100ºC-->21A, así que supongo que la temperatura del transistor a 21A es la misma en cualquier  lugar por eso supongo que se refiere a la ambiente.
7. Lo haré en pcb, por lo que el ancho de las pistas tienen que ser mínimo de 20mm, algún conejos bueno para el PCB??

Bueno muchas gracias y espero que puedan responder las preguntas o por lo menos algunas si les da flojera


----------



## gyerardos (Dic 9, 2010)

Ayudenme :'| por lo menos con algunas no tienen que responder todas :S


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 10, 2010)

Tal como está conectado no va a funcionar. Para que conduzca plenamente la tensión del gate debe tener al menos 8 o 10 volts más que el source, con lo cual necesitarías una fuente extra.
Para este caso la mejor configuración sería poner la source a masa y el motor entre el drain y el positivo.
R1 no tiene mucho sentido y a 20 amperes, tendrá una caída de tensión de 4.4 volts y disipará unos 90 watts.
La temperatura a que se refiere es a la del dispositivo, no a la temperatura ambiente.


----------



## gyerardos (Dic 10, 2010)

ah caray lo de los 8 ó 10V de diferencia no me lo sabía, voy a tener que checar muy bien eso, gracias por decirme, el problema con este tipo de circuitos es que tiene que quedar a la primera, no puedo hacer muchas pruebas debido a la corriente tan alta, es decir que tengo que ir directo al PCB


----------



## pandacba (Dic 10, 2010)

Tenes que utilizar las hojas de datos para ver que podes y que no. 
El zener es una protección del mosfet
Si tenes que utilizar diodo en paralelo con el motor

Un posible mosfet es el BUK456 60V 60A 20mΩ 150W


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 10, 2010)

> es decir que tengo que ir directo al PCB


No necesariamente, podes hacer todo el PCB de control, y dejar la parte de potencia en una placa aparte, y en las pruebas, solo utilizar una plaqueta con islas para desarrollo y cablear "generosamente" el drain y el source.


----------



## gyerardos (Dic 10, 2010)

Es que realmente el control no lo voy a hacer yo, ese viene de una tarjeta de adquisición de datos con 5V y muy pequeña corriente, pero suficiente para prender un led, entonces pues en realidad los optoacopladores, y mosfet van a ir juntos en una placa


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 11, 2010)

Ok, entendí.
PD: este es un ejemplo de lo que te dijo el amigo panda tomado de la hoja de datos de un BUZ30A.
Drain-Source on-resistance
VGS = 10 V, ID = 13.5 A RDS(on) Max 0.13 Ohms
Esto se interpreta de la siguiente manera: con una tensión de gate/source de 10 volts, y circulando una corriente en el drain de 13.5 amperes, la resistencia máxima entre drain y source como máximo va a ser de 0.13 Ohms. Esto ya te da una buena idea de lo que necesitás para que el transistor trabaje correctamente. En el esquema original que pusiste, cuando el transistor conduce la tensión en el source aumenta (imaginemos que hasta los 12 volts de la fuente). En ese caso, la tensión gate/source va a ser de 0 volts, obviamente eso no va a pasar. De ahí la necesidad de una fuente extra. Pero te repito que lo más conveniente es poner el source a GND. Otro detalle, si el control va a ser un PWM, con un simple optoacoplador no te va a servir.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 11, 2010)

Incluso podes accionar el mosfet directamente de la salida, ya que estos no toman corriente, si utilzas un opto, este tiene que ser rápido en la conmutación si no no va a responder, en el caso que sea un PWM, tal como te ha indicado muy bien el amigo Black Tiger por lo que otra vez hay que ver las hojas de datos de los mismos


----------



## gyerardos (Dic 11, 2010)

Porque dices que no va a servir un optoacoplador para el pwm? si es por el tiempo de respuesta ya lo chequé según yo está bien, es el 4n25, los tiempos de respuesta (subida, bajada etcétera) andan mas o menos como en 3us, y la frecuencia máxima a la que se trabajaría es 40Khz, pero creo que al final será menor que eso entonces pues según yo está dentro del margen, muy dentro


----------



## pandacba (Dic 11, 2010)

Nadie dijo que no sirvo se obsevo debido a que no todos sirven nada más, sobre todo debido a que nadie lee las hojas de datos....

A cuantos les ha fracasado una fuente swiching por desconcoer que necesita un diodo rápido, ya que hay sistemsas  que trabajan a 100Khz a 500Khz etc y si los elementos no estan acordes no fucnionan pero eso muchos que se inician lo desconocen, y es lo que se trata informar a quien no lo sabe


----------



## gyerardos (Dic 11, 2010)

Bueno, muchas gracias por la ayud pandacba y black tiger, ahí les cuento como me fue con este proyecto 

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 11, 2010)

Dije que no con respecto al opto porque si bien los mosfet trabajan con tensión en el gate, tienen una capacidad parásita muy grande entre el source y la misma, y para conmutarlo correctamente, tanto en la conexión como en la desconexión se necesita corriente (los buenos drivers entregan cerca de 2 amperes).


----------



## Renato Masias (Dic 20, 2010)

Ese opto no sirve necesitas un opto rapido para esa frecuencia.
3us de cambio es demasiado lento, es demasiadas perdidas en el gate y con esa corriente tan alta se van a calentar mucho. Además ese opto no es recomendable para disparar mosfets de potencia

saludos


----------



## gyerardos (Dic 29, 2010)

Gracias por el comentario, ya hice pruebas del mosfet con ese optoacoplador, y un motor de 12v y mucho menos amperaje, me funcionó correctamente entonces hasta el momento van bien las cosas, el pwm también estuvo a menor frecuencia pero si el pwm que me van a poner máximo tendrá una frecuencia de 40KHz y el opto tiene una respuesta de 3us es suficiente
Digamos que tarda en responder de subido 5us (exagerando un poco) y otros 5 de bajada, son 10us de un ciclo, es decir una respuesta como a 100Khz según yo. Si no es así corríganme y me dicen porque


----------



## Renato Masias (Dic 31, 2010)

hola, 3us es una transicion muy lenta tabién esta la muy poca corriente que puede suministrar el 4n25 para el disparo inicial del mosfet, tendras por tanto una transicion lenta y con una corriente de 20A perderas muchos watts solo por perdidas de disparo.

Hay optos que si tienen mas capacidad de suministrar corrientes pico, como lo tienen los disparadores como el ir2110 que puede dar picos de 2A para el disparo.

saludos


----------



## pepechip (Dic 31, 2010)

Aparte de poner el source a masa, tambien deverias de poner una resistencia de 1K del gate a masa para los momentos en que no actue el optoacoplador te asegures que el mosfet esta en zona de corte. Ten encuenta que la impedancia de la puerta y muy elevada y las mismas capacidades impiden que en transistor entre en corte


----------



## Renato Masias (Ene 1, 2011)

Muy cierto lo que dice pepechip tampoco ese opto es bueno para apagar el mosfet porque el capacitor del gate no tiene por donde descargarse, es por eso que que se usan dos transistores para manejar una compuerta, el transistor de arriba para activar el mosfet y el transistor de abajo para cortarlo. Ahora con una resistencia de 1k es mucho tiempo para el apagado igual vas a tener muchas perdidas tambien, las resistencias que se recomiendan para el apagado estan entre 5 a 100 ohm.

saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 2, 2011)

Un posible ejemplo







Lo que necesitan es el FOD3184 que maneja hasta 3A
Un esquema del mismo


----------



## ayrf (Ene 2, 2011)

Todo lo que los companeros han dicho es cierto.... solo si se trata de encender un mosfet canal N en la parte alta(high side) o sea que el Source queda flotado en vez de que este aterrizado por eso es que necesitas un Driver chip (ejemplo IR2110)  que contiene un circuito de bootstrap (o hacerlo con componentes discretos) para poder manejar el canal N en esa posicion.

Si usas un canal N en el low side, basta con aplicar Vg=0 para apagarlo y Vg>Vth para prenderlo. La frecuencia a la que opera el pwm influye en la demanda de corriente que necesitas el Gate y esta no depende de la temperatura si no de la energia que necesitas para cargar y descargar el capacitor parasito de la entrada, esta energia varia en cada dispositivo y la puedes checar en una grafica del datasheet.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Ene 3, 2011)

ayrf dijo:


> Todo lo que los companeros han dicho es cierto.... solo si se trata de encender un mosfet canal N en la parte alta(high side) o sea que el Source queda flotado en vez de que este aterrizado por eso es que necesitas un Driver chip (ejemplo IR2110)  que contiene un circuito de bootstrap
> Aqui creo que te has confundido con la traducció el IR2110 no contiene ningún circuito de boostrap, lo que dice la hojad e datos es lo siguiente
> 
> *Canal flotante diseñado para la operación de arranque* que no es lo mismo que tu has puesto...
> ...



Esto ya fue expueto, no hay nada nuevo


----------

